# Annointing. how do I stop it?



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

So every time I go to get quality time with the hedgie, I wake him up, let him roam in the cage for 10 minutes, then I pull him out of the cage and set him on the floor. 

This is where everything just goes to #(&*. See I place my hands on the floor, up to at least five feet away, and he comes running into them every time. Cute right? Yeah that's what I thought. UNTIL HE GOES RABID.

This is the third night in a row he'll lick my hands, then nibble them, then start frothing about the mouth. The wife finds this adorable. I find it disturbing. 

I've tried changing the scents on my hands, washing with everything from dish soap to the alcohol smelling anti-bacterial. NO luck. He doesn't do this with my wife at all, and I can't figure out what it is about me that makes him to crazy with rabies. Is this normal for babies? He's quilling and seven weeks old if that helps.

Please I beseech anyone for help. My wife wants to videotape the phenomenon tonight and upload it. I don't want to be that poor guy on Youtube.


----------



## mccauleywent (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL! i just got my hedgie, she is a 8 month old rescue, and she does this to my fiancee, i think its ADORABLE. he thinks its "cute, wet, and sticky" but im almost 100% sure they do it if they like you  so thats a good sign...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's a baby, every smell is new to him! I would say just stick with *one* unscented hand soap and let him get used to it.


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

No, he definitely doesn't like me, he's trying to _control_ me. He's already fooled my wife and dog, I will not go quietly into the night!

I'll try the unscented stuff, maybe that will spare me.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hedgehogs annoint! This is a normal thing, especially for babies to do. Just move your hands away before he bites you.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That is absolutely adorable. 

Choose one soap and only one soap. Use that soap to clean your hands before you pick up baby. Over time, he'll eventually get used to it and stop with the anointing. 

But think about it... I happen to be of the opinion that babies anointing is one of the cutest things. And I wouldn't do anything to stop it.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with how cute it is. They twist their little butt around, and it makes me wish I was that flexible. Quinnton anoints every time he gets held by my friend Caitlin. I think it's because she smokes before she comes over to my house... You think you have it bad because your hedgehog is the supreme overlord of your house? I think my hedgie is jonesing for tiny, hedgie sized cigarettes!!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Avoid getting anything tobacco near a hedgehog, I'm a smoker and I'll admit the hedgehogs were one of my starting points on the road to quitting the nasty habit, when I got them I stopped smoking inside the house entirely which equates to me cutting down big time, but I had Loki out one night and he loves to run around my giant computer desk, and I happen to leave an empty pack laying on the desk, he went insane, like lightning he leap at the pack and tried to stuff himself inside it, which of course I quickly pulled him out, he still anointed but it was like jaws attacking a chubby kid on a raft. Its a strong scent, that is for sure.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh no, now someone is going to invent "hedgie-nip." :lol:


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a very serious problem that is rarely recognized by novice owners. What you have discovered is a rare hedgepig identity thief. Very little is known about them but anecdata says that they steal your identity by licking off your DNA. They then spread your DNA over themselves and eventually become you. You'll run out of DNA and won't be able to prove who you are. CSI will pick the thief as you. 

You need to immediately coat yourself in brightly colored liquid latex. You also need to keep a detailed video record to help you prove that the hedgepig truly is stealing your DNA and make sure that you have as many witnesses as possible to testify on your behalf when it goes to court. 

One other thing. These identity thieves should be prevented from ever crawling up your pants leg. We don't even want to go into what problems that creates.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> This is a very serious problem that is rarely recognized by novice owners. What you have discovered is a rare hedgepig identity thief. Very little is known about them but anecdata says that they steal your identity by licking off your DNA. They then spread your DNA over themselves and eventually become you. You'll run out of DNA and won't be able to prove who you are. CSI will pick the thief as you.
> 
> You need to immediately coat yourself in brightly colored liquid latex. You also need to keep a detailed video record to help you prove that the hedgepig truly is stealing your DNA and make sure that you have as many witnesses as possible to testify on your behalf when it goes to court.
> 
> One other thing. These identity thieves should be prevented from ever crawling up your pants leg. We don't even want to go into what problems that creates.


 :lol: Your realkly crack me up Hedgemom!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that was seriously hilarious! :lol: 
 <<< CSI smilely face


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

Omg, that explains all the recent charges on my credit card for toilet paper rolls and insane amounts of cat food.


----------

